# Molting? Dandruff? Help me please!



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

I have a black giant hen that seems to be molting, and it is the middle of winter. She also has a whole lot of dandruff like stuff coming off of her. It isn't mites, thankfully, but it still concerns me. She isn't laying and isn't eating much or drinking much. She is otherwise acting fine. She isn't acting sick or anything, still as active (though she doesn't like coming out of the henhouse for long).

Is she just molting? She is two and never has molted before. Please help!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is it the keratin coating of her feathers coming off as they grow in? A pic would help me to determine if she is indeed molting...


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

I think that's it. I thought that might be it but I didn't know if I was right. Does that mean she is molting?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

If she has new feathers coming in and old ones falling out...yes


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

They don't very often molt in the middle of the winter but if feathers are falling out and new ones come in then yes they are molting


----------



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes she is molting. Thanks you two. Do either of you know about ducks? I am going to start a new thread with more information. I need a lot more help with this guy.


----------

